# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Xubuntu и dsl-соединение

## Ольга1314

Прошу прощения, если подобная тема уже была.
Стоит Xubuntu, (правда терминал пишет: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS). Не удается установить соединение через модем-роутер. Что я только не делала, прочитала все темы в сети, что только не предпринимала, ничего не выходит. Обновила драйверы, и все что только можно, и все равно никак.. Дистрибутив менять не хочется. К слову-на других ОС от Линукс соединения тоже не было..  (устанавливала 3-4 ОС от Линукс, ничего не вышло)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ольга1314

Кажется до меня дошло наконец-таки, соединение настраивается при установке/переустановке.Правда я и не пыталась уже настроить дсл-соединение при установке, так сидела через 3джи модем, так как этот дсл модем-роутер из меня уже все силы выпил)).Но может ближе к началу месяца попробую. Так как после установки некоторые настройки изменить не получается, даже через рут-пользователя.

- - - Добавлено - - -

нет, никак..При переустановке/повторной установке не видит этого соединения..Карма, у меня, чтоли плохая..Не любит меня Убунта.Невзаимная у нас любовь с ней. :Sad:

----------


## Ольга1314

Как оказалось, ядро просто не видит мою сетевую карту.. (может после очередного обновления увидит, кто знает...)  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
P.S. Сейчас у меня Убунту 12.04 LTS. Xubuntu снесла.

----------

